# Planning to Start a Beastmen Army



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always had a thing for brute strength, and to me, the Beastmen embody it. I've obtained a copy of their current codex and I really like what I see. Low leadership, but high strength, toughness and low points cost.k: I really dig their leaders, too, especially Doombulls.

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience playing as or against Beasten and could offer me some tips. I don't plan on buying anything until they get updated, so I've got a while to think it over.

Any tips are appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem there is no one knows what the army will contain and how everything will work together until its been updated.
The whole army list will probably see some major redesign as the current one was designed to work with warriors of chaos and now will need to be adjusted.
At the moment there are a few builds that work well, Morghur spawn spam, chariot horde and big monster list but as a guess the new list will make beastmen units more effective or add units that compliment them to make people buy them (Although beastmen being the only cheap option in an as yet all metal army this might not happen)


----------

